# Ferret show



## Marcia

2 weeks today is the annual ferret show at Bawtry RSPCA. 

Has anyone ever entered their ferret into a show before? What do i need to do to prepare my boys?

If anyone else is interested in going, i can post details


----------



## Pampered pets

Hi well a ferret needs to be friendly, they dont get marks for this but any that bite get disqualified.

They are awarded points on coat condition, nails, eyes, ears, sometimes length of tail comapred to body but this sounds like a fun show so i woudnt worry, just make sure your ferrets ears are clean its amazing how dirty some fererts ears are, dont use a cotton bud but wipe gently round the folds with a baby wipe, clip your ferrets nails slightlty before the quick a WEEK before the show this gives them time to round off again otherwise they will be squared and lose points, any longer than a week before the show and they start growing again.

You may want to brush your ferret but it wont make much difference really, dont bath as it makes them produce more oills and jusdges liek ferrets to smell like ferrets other than this have a good time, wish i was closer


----------



## DKDREAM

Hi There

ferrets do get judged on there temper not just for not biting they will loose a point if they wriggle too much so the calmer the ferret the better really. They normally get judged on:

Handlability
Eyes
Ears
Teeth and gums
Nails and paws
Coat and skin
Posture (the way they walk)
Proportions: (how they look ie are they too fat)
colour: how good are they - (each judge is different)
Skull and face (the shape)

each catigory is 10 points so the most a ferret can get is 100 but thats very rare. 

I would recomend cutting your ferrets nails a week to ten days but this will really depend on the judge again weather or not they like long nails. You should clean the ears the night before the show and the morning of the show before leaving, you can use cotton balls with warm water on that usually lifts it all out, a little tip if the ferrets live together you could put abit oilve oil in there ears and they will all lick eachothers ears but dont do this on the morning of the show. if you want anymore help then feel free to pm me.


----------



## Pampered pets

different shows are different and judges look for different things, as its a fun show i woudlnt imagine they would be as strict as say the national shows or qualifier shows.

Colour is judged, for example a polecats mask but these are nothing you can do anything about.

I was steward two weeks ago at a show, they didnt award points on temprement but one that bit was disqualified and one was so wriggly it coudnt be judged but they didnt actually award marks for this.

so long as your ferret is healthy clean in good condition with clean ears and clipped nails i woudnt worry, just go and have a good time and i hope you win


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> different shows are different and judges look for different things, as its a fun show i woudlnt imagine they would be as strict as say the national shows or qualifier shows.
> 
> Colour is judged, for example a polecats mask but these are nothing you can do anything about.
> 
> so long as your ferret is healthy clean in good condition with clean ears and clipped nails i woudnt worry, just go and have a good time and i hope you win


yeah i did say that but was just trying to outline what they would look for. so they had a better idea.


----------



## Marcia

Thanks for the advice 

Neither of my boys are biters but one of them is a bit wriggly 

To be honest, i'm going more for the day out. Plus i get to meet other ferret owners and there's going to be a ferret race too 
I thought i might as well enter the actual show as a bit of fun, although if my boys do come back with a ribbon, i would be extremely pleased


----------



## animallover111

Good luck at the show......please let us know how you get on.......we have two ferrets  DK is fab if you need any info he has been very helpful to me in the past.....and Betty and Bert are very greatful to uncle DK........


----------



## Pampered pets

Marcia said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> Neither of my boys are biters but one of them is a bit wriggly
> 
> To be honest, i'm going more for the day out. Plus i get to meet other ferret owners and there's going to be a ferret race too
> I thought i might as well enter the actual show as a bit of fun, although if my boys do come back with a ribbon, i would be extremely pleased


You will have a lovely day out  i find it very hard judging there are so many lovely ferrets it takes me ages lol

I only enter the more laid back shows, i think once it gets to the qualifier stages and the more serious shows it loses the fun and becomes more competative  not for me.

Its always nice to get a rossette, mine are like wallpaper al over the walls lol it feels like someone else likes your ferrets too.

Ive had a year off this year from shows and PR so cant wait for next year to come a round.


----------



## DKDREAM

it is a great day out you'll be happy you went but at some shows they sell baby ferrets too so be warned lol


----------



## Pampered pets

Yes even though its illegal, mainly the worker type shows i found or these country type shows, i always want to get them all as they have obviously just left mum and i feel so sorry for them lol im a soft touch.

I dont think there will be any for sale at your show as its R.S.P.C.A, i woudlnt imagine them allowing animals to be sold, just as well if your a soft touch like me lol

There are 12 for sale in my local pet shop, one lot had no food and they get fed tinned cat/dog food  not a great start to life.


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> Yes even though its illegal, mainly the worker type shows i found or these country type shows, i always want to get them all as they have obviously just left mum and i feel so sorry for them lol im a soft touch.
> 
> I dont think there will be any for sale at your show as its R.S.P.C.A, i woudlnt imagine them allowing animals to be sold, just as well if your a soft touch like me lol
> 
> There are 12 for sale in my local pet shop, one lot had no food and they get fed tinned cat/dog food  not a great start to life.


i didnt know it was illegal to sell them like that just knew it happens. its a shame about the ones in the petshop its ok being fed cat food once in a while but as you say its not the best food for the start of life. I hope they get good homes what colours are they...... sorry Marcia for hijacking your thread x


----------



## Marcia

DKDREAM said:


> i didnt know it was illegal to sell them like that just knew it happens. its a shame about the ones in the petshop its ok being fed cat food once in a while but as you say its not the best food for the start of life. I hope they get good homes what colours are they...... sorry Marcia for hijacking your thread x


No problem 

I wouldn't have said that they'll sell any kits either. The RSPCA wouldn't allow that


----------



## DKDREAM

Marcia said:


> No problem
> 
> I wouldn't have said that they'll sell any kits either. The RSPCA wouldn't allow that


thats true but theres alot of things happen that people dont like i personally dont see any probs with it because the chances are ferret lovers would get the kits but can see the down side too.


----------



## Marcia

I don't see the problem either. Surely the RSPCA would rather that breeders kits went to loving homes where they wouldn't end up in rescues etc. But the RSPCA are mind baffling (sp) at times


----------



## DKDREAM

Marcia said:


> I don't see the problem either. Surely the RSPCA would rather that breeders kits went to loving homes where they wouldn't end up in rescues etc. But the RSPCA are mind baffling (sp) at times


they seem to be abit over the top at times really. I respect the work they do but dont like the RSPCA for personal reasons, i feel they try and find faults in anyway they can sometimes.


----------



## Marcia

DKDREAM said:


> they seem to be abit over the top at times really. I respect the work they do but dont like the RSPCA for personal reasons, i feel they try and find faults in anyway they can sometimes.


Totally agree. I don't think they care about animals as much as they say they do. I know that there are people within the RSPCA who are dedicated and loving but most of them are a pain in the backside


----------



## Pampered pets

I dont like the RSPCA either, wont get on my soapbox though 

Good news the kits are now all in rescue being fed meat and ferret food


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> I dont like the RSPCA either, wont get on my soapbox though
> 
> Good news the kits are now all in rescue being fed meat and ferret food


thats cool i'll give you both rep when i can


----------



## Pampered pets

who is both and what is rep LOL  its late and my brain cant work it out lol


----------



## DKDREAM

you and marcia rep you get from people green blobs mean good red bad.


----------



## Pampered pets

OOHHHHH that sounds good thanks didnt know about these where are they what do you do ?????


----------



## Marcia

Thanks for my rep


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> OOHHHHH that sounds good thanks didnt know about these where are they what do you do ?????


you go to edit profile look at the bottom and you'll see latest reputation recived.


----------



## Pampered pets

OOHHHH off to look dont think ive had one before.


----------



## Pampered pets

I cant find it


----------



## Marcia

I've just double checked.

It's £1 per entry and if you're showing a ferret, you need to arrive at least 15mins before judging starts. Judging starts at 12:00pm but the center is open from 11:00am


----------



## toddy

My daughter would love to show her ferret but I have not heard any near me.


----------



## DKDREAM

Hi Toddy

Get a magazine called the countrymans weekly from your local post office they have a show dairy you'll find some.


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> I cant find it


click edit profile and scroll right the way down the page you will see your rep.


----------



## Marcia

I'm so excited 

I can't wait


----------



## Marcia

We're back from the ferret show and we got ribbons!!!!! 

Fenix won 3rd place in the coloured hob class and Chilli won 2nd place in the albino class 

The last pic shows Jake who didn't win a ribbon but i still took a pic of him with both ribbons


----------



## DKDREAM

WOW well done!!! you should be proud of them! it was your 1st show you did so well.


----------



## Marcia

Thanks 

Fenix did try to nibble the judge but the judge just laughed. All 3 of the boys were so excited and they were full of beans all day :lol:

Plus during the best rescue class, Fenix eyed up a very pretty polecat jill and they wouldn't stop giving eachother kisses. Me and this jills owner were laughing so hard, it was love at first sight


----------



## DKDREAM

Marcia said:


> Thanks
> 
> Fenix did try to nibble the judge but the judge just laughed. All 3 of the boys were so excited and they were full of beans all day :lol:
> 
> Plus during the best rescue class, Fenix eyed up a very pretty polecat jill and they wouldn't stop giving eachother kisses. Me and this jills owner were laughing so hard, it was love at first sight


awww lol so cute when they are like that isnt it. Maybe he wants a polecat girlie lol. I have one whos 4 weeks old if you'd like lol


----------



## Marcia

Don't tempt me. My and the OH were thinking about getting another but we're going to get our 3 boys neutered first


----------



## DKDREAM

Marcia said:


> Don't tempt me. My and the OH were thinking about getting another but we're going to get our 3 boys neutered first


theres 2 boys aswell all polecat


----------



## Marcia

stop it! :lol:

They had some gorgeous poleys there plus i saw a black roan, omg, he was a beauty 

I could have easily walked away with some of those ferrets and kits


----------



## DKDREAM

Marcia said:


> stop it! :lol:
> 
> They had some gorgeous poleys there plus i saw a black roan, omg, he was a beauty
> 
> I could have easily walked away with some of those ferrets and kits


is black roan a dark polecat? each part of the UK have different names lol


----------



## Marcia

DKDREAM said:


> is black roan a dark polecat? each part of the UK have different names lol


Yeah, almost black in colour 

Here's a pic of a black ferret. The kit i saw was very simular but a bit lighter, maybe a very very dark polecat


----------



## DKDREAM

Marcia said:


> Yeah, almost black in colour
> 
> Here's a pic of a black ferret. The kit i saw was very simular but a bit lighter, maybe a very very dark polecat


ah they are called Black selfs in other contries i know what you mean now they are nice but they have beady eyes.


----------



## Marcia

They apparently have a few health problems too.


----------



## DKDREAM

Marcia said:


> They apparently have a few health problems too.


yeah cancers and bad tempers theres inbreeding in them.


----------



## Guest

Marcia said:


> We're back from the ferret show and we got ribbons!!!!!
> 
> Fenix won 3rd place in the coloured hob class and Chilli won 2nd place in the albino class
> 
> The last pic shows Jake who didn't win a ribbon but i still took a pic of him with both ribbons


Well done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcia

rona said:


> Well done :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks 

I wasn't expecting anything so i'm seriously chuffed.
The boys are now sleeping after having a big bowl of beef mince


----------



## DKDREAM

bet you have the bug now and want to do it again?


----------



## Marcia

Yep 

I probably wouldn't enter them for the regional shows but i would enter the fun ones like the one at the RSPCA.


----------



## Pampered pets

oh well done thats great, i dont do the serious shows either, there is no fun in it when it gets competative.


----------



## ferretaddict

Hi I know your show will be well past now. but I hope you and your guys enjoyed the day. Did they get a ribbon? My hubby and I took our 2 guys to a country show in mid summer, we thought we were doing PR as we have really friendly ferrets. However there was a show and our guys won Yipee!! Michief a nuetered albino got best in class and best in show, Mayhem who is a sandy nuetered disabled little guy got best in class (disabled he is tiny with only 1/2 a tail). We were stunned and so proud of our guys. What made even more special was we hadn't done any 'prep'. Good care on a daily basis got us the winners


----------



## Marcia

Yep, we won 2 ribbons. Chilli our albino male won second place and our sandy male (phoenix) won third place


----------

